# Hi!



## H17 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi i just joined today  i live in the UK and have 2 horses. A grey connemara x Arab mare called Tilly and a newly aquired black 2 year old gelding called Troy, i'm not really sure what breed he is but i think he's got something like a thoroughbred in him mixed with something chunkier like a dales.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello! Welcome to the forum.


----------

